# pipe threader



## ronda la redonda

How can you say ''pipe threader'' in Spanish?
It is a mechanical device that will make the threads on a metal pipe (grooved lines).  Thank you.


----------



## Moritzchen

Roscadora de tubos.


----------



## LoganLockwood

The machine that does that is a "*torno*".


----------



## Moritzchen

En inglés. 
*Threading machine.*


----------



## saturne

Terraja utensilio para hacer roscas.
*terraja**.*
 (Del ár. hisp. _*tarráša,_ y este der. del persa _tarāš[idan]_, cortar).
* 1.     * f.  Tabla guarnecida con una chapa de metal recortada con arreglo al perfil  de una moldura, y que sirve para hacer las de yeso, estuco o mortero,  corriéndola cuando la pasta está blanda.
* 2.     * f.  Herramienta formada por una barra de acero con una caja rectangular en  el medio, donde se ajustan las piezas que sirven para labrar las roscas  de los tornillos.
* 3.     * f. despect._ Ur._ Objeto de mala calidad. U. t. c. adj.
* 4.     * com. despect._ Ur._ En lenguaje juvenil, persona de condición social baja.
* 5.     * com. despect._ Ur._ En lenguaje juvenil, persona mal vestida.
*~** de agujero cerrado.*
* 1.     * f. *terraja* que tiene de una sola pieza la caja donde se labra la rosca.
*~** de cojinetes.*
* 1.     * f. *terraja* que tiene la caja donde se labra la rosca dividida en dos partes, cuya distancia se gradúa por medio de cojinetes.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Moritzchen

Yes, *terraja *would be _taps and dies_, hand tools to do the threading.


----------



## saturne

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Roscado* -es.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Terraja*


----------



## Moritzchen

Acá está*,* saturne.


----------



## ronda la redonda

Muchas gracias, thank you.


----------



## Cubanboy

saturne said:


> Terraja utensilio para hacer roscas.
> *terraja**.*
> (Del ár. hisp. _*tarráša,_ y este der. del persa _tarāš[idan]_, cortar).
> * 1.     * f.  Tabla guarnecida con una chapa de metal recortada con arreglo al perfil  de una moldura, y que sirve para hacer las de yeso, estuco o mortero,  corriéndola cuando la pasta está blanda.
> * 2.     * f.  Herramienta formada por una barra de acero con una caja rectangular en  el medio, donde se ajustan las piezas que sirven para labrar las roscas  de los tornillos.
> * 3.     * f. despect._ Ur._ Objeto de mala calidad. U. t. c. adj.
> * 4.     * com. despect._ Ur._ En lenguaje juvenil, persona de condición social baja.
> * 5.     * com. despect._ Ur._ En lenguaje juvenil, persona mal vestida.
> *~** de agujero cerrado.*
> * 1.     * f. *terraja* que tiene de una sola pieza la caja donde se labra la rosca.
> *~** de cojinetes.*
> * 1.     * f. *terraja* que tiene la caja donde se labra la rosca dividida en dos partes, cuya distancia se gradúa por medio de cojinetes.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Ese es el término correcto.


----------



## albertovidal

Aquí se conoce como_ "roscadora/terraja de caños"_


----------



## Moritzchen

Parece que las terrajas son más pequeñas, como una herramienta lo que llamamos taps and dies.
Una roscadora es una máquina más grande y evidentemente más cara. Esa es la threader.


----------



## albertovidal

Moritzchen said:


> Parece que las terrajas son más pequeñas, como una herramienta lo que llamamos taps and dies.
> Una roscadora es una máquina más grande y evidentemente más cara. Esa es la threader.



Moritzchen:
Lo que aquí llamamos roscadoras son herramientas manuales.
Ver aquí


----------



## Moritzchen

Ah!
Berigüel.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Una roscadora de tubos, o de caños, es una máquina a motor o manual, que contiene, justamente, una terraja (die) para hacer roscas.


----------

